# How much food?



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello!

I feed my 14 week old puppy half a can of 13 ounce wet food and a cup and a half of dry food daily. (Trying to start to wean her off of wet food entirely) I mix it up and split it in half and give her the first half in the morning and the other half at night.

This morning she ate the entire first half in one sitting which she's never done before. Which leads me to think it might be time to start feeding her more. I'm just not sure how much more to feed her, what's appropriate for her age and size, etc. I plan on asking her vet next week when she gets her final set of puppy shots but I figured I would throw it out to you experienced Vizsla owners in the meantime!

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At that age I normally feed 3x a day.
If a pup cleans up all their food, and acts hungry, I slowly increase the amount. 
Around 6 months i go to feeding 2x a day.

Leave some dry food out to if it interested in it.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We did 3x a day for the first few weeks then transitioned to 2x a day. Our breeder didn't give us an amount as their food was always out so we had to figure out how much to give him. Up until about 5 months of age, he ate about 4 cups of dry food in a day! It seemed like a crazy amount but he was also growing like crazy too. We just slowly increased the amount until he would leave some in the bowl consistently so we knew if it was too much. He's 7 months now and down to about 2 cups a day.


----------

